# New vizsla puppy



## Nips (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi everyone my name is Nicolas and I'm from Sofia,Bulgaria.I'm sorry for my poor English but we don't have a Bulgarian vizsla club or forum,so I want to ask you for a bit of help.Since the V breed is not very popular in Bulgaria,I've just become one of the few owners in my country of this gorgeous breed.So on the question i had a hard time finding a V Puppy but after a few months searching i finally found puppies that the owners guaranteed were pure bred and so i didn't hesitate a moment longer i got in the car and went there to choose my puppy.Max is 7 weeks old and he has a white spot on his chest like his father and a few white hairs on the nose but you must be very close to see them they just blend in i know that is not recommended but i thought it makes him look unique.The father has a pedigree and so does the mother or at least the owners say she has.They gave me the fathers pedigree and they promised to send me the mothers but one week later they still haven"t and when i call them to remind them they say yes ok and nothing,so I"m starting to get worried if he is really pure bred and since there are a few V's in BG and with those small patches of white in the future it will be hard to find him a girl V without the mothers pedigree.So I'm asking you for help to tell me does he look like a pure V or is there something wrong.Here are some pictures of Max and his Parents.
Thanks in advance


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm completely guessing, going with my gut, but based on the photos I think I see other breeds there. So difficult to tell for sure.

You took that pic at f/2.8 and 1/11th. The second pic at 1/8th second. Can you try at about f/8 and whatever shutter speed the camera suggests? Might be a more-sharp image; may help.

I contend, however, might be impossible to know for sure based on looks, ya know?

Welcome to the forums, however - He sure looks like a beautiful dog!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He looks vizsla to me.
Here in the US the white spots on his face would be considered a fault. Meaning not for show or breeding, but still a nice looking pup.
Since he is your first V just enjoy him and learn more about the breed.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

if you are super concerned just go get a "DNA" test to be sure.
it's worth money if those spots are bothering you.
That daddy looks real European to me...love it!


----------



## Nips (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies  I made those picks with my phones camera and it's rubbish but i will try to find a better one to make more pictures.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/04/dog-101-vizsla-in-hungary.html

Welcome. Do not know if you understand Hungarian but Datacan linked to a Hungarian TV show that talked about the Vizsla.

You can see it at the above link.

Good luck


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual property removed by author.
Ken


----------



## Nips (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the honest answer Ken.They really said that it was a purebred pup so i will wait a little longer to see if they would send me the papers.If they don't well i would just do what TexasRed said -he's my first V so I'll just enjoy him. The question is not that I want the purest pup i knew that white is fault and no matter that i chose him because i think he is unique and i really do not intend to enter him in any competitions i just don't like to be made a fool.Thanks again.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

I was also going to comment on the chocolate nose, I thought I read somewhere that the brown nose could be indicative of some redbone coonhound. He's a very beautiful boy nonetheless!!


----------

